# frozen maple buds....



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

The flower buds of my maple trees were swollen to just pre bloom when we were struck with a freezing rain, sleet storm. They had three days of 1/8 inch thick ice covering the blooms.They are thawed now, with more potential sleet in a few days, only one in 7 daytime temps are predicted of above 35 F. We are about 25 degrees lower than normal for this time of year. 
So do ya'll think my trees will produce pollen and necter this year? Or maybe the freeze killed the blooms?


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing. Supposed to be 8 here in the morning. Surely they can survive that.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Nut sure about nectar but they will surely produce pollen.....we get ice on buds probably every 7 out of 10 yrs and they produce seed every yr.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Your maples will most likely produce nectar and pollen this year. It seems the very early bloomers are much more resilient to freezes than the early bloomers, such as black locust.

Shane


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It always freezes during the maple bloom here. It doesn't seem to stop the maples from continuing to bloom when it warms up. Maybe they are still producing when it's not warmed up, but the bees aren't working them so I can't tell.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Freezing won't lkill the buds but it does kill the flowers. So, as long as the bud is completely closed, you are in the clear. 
It's been weird this winter. 6th warmest on record here, but I've gone through more firewood than ever in spite of that. Now, I have 6 inches of snow and ice and the temp right now is -2 Fahrenheit. This time last year, maples were in full bloom and swarm preps had begun on a few hives. I actually had one swarm on me April 1 last year. Not this year by golly!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ice would probably provide some protection. If I remember correctly, the temperature of what ever is encased in the ice would not go much below 32F so a temperature of -2F for example with ice would do less damage than -2F bare exposure. Could be wrong, not the first time or the last.


----------

